# Anybody know brown rice/apple butter cookie recipe?



## lovepuppet (Apr 7, 2004)

I recently traveled through a small town and picked up a healthy "vegan" cookie from the local store - the cookie was awesome, but it had no name on it!!! Here is the ingredients list...

brown rice flour
maple syrup
almonds
sunflower oil
sesame seeds
cinammon
sea salt
(and it had a big dab of apple butter on top)

It was sooooo good. Does anyone have a recipe similar to this so that I can make some for myself. And is this the right forum?

Thanks


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't know off-hand, but I have a couple of cookbooks I could look in. But I need to know some things. Are they crunchy or chewy? Are they drop cookies, shaped cookies, or bar cookies? Were they crumbly? (The ingredient list makes me wonder what holds them together). And lastly, are you a vegan, or would a similar recipe that had an egg in it be OK?

Now, I won't guarantee I can find it, but knowing more about the cookie would help. And who knows, maybe someone else will know exactly what you're describing.

Christie


----------



## lovepuppet (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not a vegan, so eggs would be OK. They were crunchy and grainy. It was in a shape of a big circle (it was as big as my hand - I think my hand is average sized LOL!). I think you could easily have made them as drop cookies. I'm guessing the oil and the maple syrup is what kept it together.

Thanks Christie. Also, I'm in the baking mood now so if you have some good somewhat-healthy cookbook suggestions that would be great.


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, these are probably the closest I could find. They're both from Uprisings: The Whole Grain Baker's Book.

_These are soft cookies. Apparently I made these at some point because I made a note to myself to try leaving out the eggs for a crisper cookie. I never did that, though, so you're on own there. And it only calls for almonds, but you could make a mixture with sesame seeds added. Just make sure it ends up being the same amount in the end. And if you don't want them to taste so "almondy", you could use vanilla._

Almond Rice Cookies

1 cup butter, room temp.
1/2 cup honey (you could use maple syrup, instead)
2 eggs
1 1/2 tsp. almond extract
2 cups rice flour
2 cups finely chopped almonds

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Cream the butter, honey, eggs and extract. In another bowl, mix the dry ingredients, then add to the creamed mixture. Mix. The dough will be loose. Drop small spoonfuls onto baking sheet (this makes about 24 cookies). Bake for 12-15 min. Cool completely before removing from the baking pan.

_You could make these with almonds instead of pecans, and you could try using rice flour instead of w.w. pastry flour._

Pecan Sandies

1 1/4 c. butter (or margarine)
1/2 c. maple syrup
1/4 c. honey
1 tsp. vanilla
2 1/4 c. whole wheat pastry flour
1 1/4 c. pecan meal or blended pecans

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Cream the butter, maple syrup, honey, and extract. Add the flour and pecans and mix. Drop small spoonfuls of the dough onto a cookie sheet and flatten (should be about 1/4 inch thick). You can also press a pecan half into the top of each cookie. Bake 25 min.

Hope you're able to make up something that hits the spot! Let me know how your experimenting goes.

Christie


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Well not apple butter - but applesauce, maybe they'll be similar.

Applesauce-Oatmeal Cookies

The subtle apple flavor makes these cookies a real treat.

1/3 cup maple syrup or honey
1/4 cup oil
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup applesauce
1 1/2 cups rolled oats
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon or pumpkin pie spice
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

Preheat oven to 350º. Oil baking sheets. In a large mixing bowl, beat together sweetener, oil, egg, and vanilla until smooth. Stir in applesauce and rolled oats. In a separate bowl, sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and cinnamon or spice. Stir flour mixture and nuts into applesauce mixture.
Drop by teaspoons onto prepared baking sheets. Bake 10 to 12 minutes, or until edges and bottom are golden brown. Remove from baking sheet immediately and cool on wire racks.

Yield: About 3 1/2 dozen


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

There is a thumbprint recipe from www.vegweb.com that sounds close. Type in thumbprint cookies. I dunno how to link it! Sub the spelt flour with brown rice flour and use apple butter instead of jelly. I hope it works! I want to try this now! Sounds so yummy!!! Let me know how it works out please!


----------



## lovepuppet (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try the recipe from vegweb.com first since it looks the closest to the ingredients I gave and it looks healthy - I'm also going to add the extra ingredients that had been an added post with that link and also some sesame seeds. I'll post back when I've made them (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope I don't sound too cheesy saying this, but you can't go wrong with trying one of Cathe's dessert recipes either! I've made the applesauce cookies she posted before (but added in some raisins and shredded coconut). And Cathe.. my DH likes your peanut butter cookies! This was a shocker because if it's remotely healthy he usually turns up his nose!!







: But he likes your PB cookie recipe better than the Haedrich one that I posted a while ago!







Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes, Lovepuppet, that's the one I'd go with first, too. It really does sound like what you decribed. I hope it meets your expectations!

Christie


----------



## lovepuppet (Apr 7, 2004)

If you like yummy, healthy cookies that are thick and full of flavour then this is a great recipe for you! I love this recipe! I especially like that it has no eggs and butter. It was so easy to make, prep time was about 10 minutes (including clean-up!!).

Ingredients:
2 cup brown rice flour
1 cup almond meal (I blended the almonds in my coffee grinder)
1 cup oat bran
1/4 cup grated coconut
1/4 cup sesame seeds
1 tsp cinammon
5 tblsp sunflower oil
1 cup maple syrup
Apple butter (not sure how much, always good to have a jar in the fridge anyway!)

Directions:
Mix all ingredients except apple butter. Roll cookie dough in your hands to make large sized balls (or smaller if you want small cookies) and then flatten them on the cookie sheet (the dough is really easy to work with) and then put a big spoonfull of apple butter on top. Bake at 350 degrees for approx. 25 mins for large sized cookies and 20 mins for smaller cookies.

I individually wrapped the large-sized cookies - they will be perfect for breakfast on the run or a mid-morning snack. The smaller cookies are the right size for a snack for my toddler, or for guests.

BTW, this was very close to the cookie that I had bought a couple of days ago. It was a little heavier (more dense) though, and I'm guessing it's the oat bran....so next time I'm going to skip the oat bran and minus 1 tablespoon of oil for a lighter cookie. Even so, I really like this cookie.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## goatlady (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah! That just made my day!!!!







I sound like I made up that recipe.. but I am happy because we are planning to make those this week so yeah!! We're love them too! And really that's not so much sugar if you do a sugar flour ratio! 1:4 ain't bad!!







Do you think you *need* the coconut and sesame seeds? I konw you were trying to go for hte cookies you had but I'm wondering if I should include those too?? Did you make your own apple butter? Sorry for all the questions! Yeah for you!!!


----------



## lovepuppet (Apr 7, 2004)

No you don't need the coconut or sesame seeds, and if you cut that out than you could cut out some of the maple syrup - since it's that and the oil which makes everything stick. Personally I really like the sesame seeds though. I think the cookie would be a much lighter (less dense) cookie without the coconut and the oat bran.

I didn't make the apple butter - I bought a really good organic brand.

Have fun baking!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Yum - those sound really good - it sounds like a big batch though. How many cookies does it make?


----------



## lovepuppet (Apr 7, 2004)

I made 6 BIG cookies (which dh is taking to work for snacks) and 12 regular sized cookies, so I'd say it makes approx. 30.


----------



## whole wheat buns (Jul 17, 2004)

There called Christines energy circles I believe. You can get them with either the apple butter in the center or 5 or 6 almonds.
I used to love them. Then I got pregnant.
Sorry I have no idea.
But they are very good and I'd love to make them for my little one when hes old enough.









by the way lovepuppet your recipe sounds great and seems the closest to the original!!! I'm gonna make them and let you know. Did you just invent it yourself?


----------



## lovepuppet (Apr 7, 2004)

That's a good idea! I'll try almonds next time.

read the whole thread - goatlady suggested a recipe on vegweb.com, which I used and made some changes to. I made a lot and they're all gone already! I plan to make the next batch without the coconut and I'll try the almonds too.

BTW, I haven't heard of "Christines energy circles".


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok, I just made Cathe's Applesauce-Oatmeal Cookies and MMMm MMMM, first batch from oven is already gone!









But the toddler is eating them hand over fist! Yea, sure...blame the toddler....

I changed a few things (as usual).

Used Raw, unfiltered Honey, used grapeseed oil (fyi), 2 tsp vanilla ext, still used 1 egg, and instead of regular whole wheat flour, I used my 'healthy instant' whole wheat flour made by sprouting, drying in oven with just 'light' on, then grinding (keep mason jars of it in frige now). I used probably 1 3/4 cups of the flour, not 1 1/2. I fresh flaked oats and used cinnamon and omitted walnuts. And used the called for amounts of baking soda and powder.

They are AMAZINGLY yummy and 'puffy' like little 'tea cakes'.
Made about 3 1/2 dozen.

Great Recipe, thanks Cathe!!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Glad you like them xenabyte - you cook like me - I never can make a recipe exactly the way it's written!


----------



## Makeup maven (Sep 4, 2021)

lovepuppet said:


> I recently traveled through a small town and picked up a healthy "vegan" cookie from the local store - the cookie was awesome, but it had no name on it!!! Here is the ingredients list...
> 
> brown rice flour
> maple syrup
> ...





lovepuppet said:


> I recently traveled through a small town and picked up a healthy "vegan" cookie from the local store - the cookie was awesome, but it had no name on it!!! Here is the ingredients list...
> 
> brown rice flour
> maple syrup
> ...





lovepuppet said:


> I recently traveled through a small town and picked up a healthy "vegan" cookie from the local store - the cookie was awesome, but it had no name on it!!! Here is the ingredients list...
> 
> brown rice flour
> maple syrup
> ...


They are called energy explosion cookies by circle of life gluten free bakeru in Kitchener, Ontario. Here is the link: Energy Explosion - Grainharvest Breadhouse. They really are good!


----------

